# milk frother in soapmaking



## Kosam (Mar 10, 2017)

Does anyone use milk frother in soapmaking? If yes, then how do you do it and does it make sense to use it? Thanks


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 10, 2017)

I ordered one from nurture to use when mixing colorants. I don't like to stick blend batter after adding colors and the mini mixer has helped with that. I just hand mix with a spatula for all but the very darkest now. I like it. I no longer see spots of mica or ac that didn't mix in well enough.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2017)

Depends on what you plan on using it for.  I sometimes use one to mix my micas/colorants into oil. However, I don't use it to make soap.  You need a stickblender for that.  The frother doesn't have enough shear to make soap.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 10, 2017)

I killed my milk frother - then I got a Badger and its awesome.

I use it for dispersing colorants and clays into water or oils. Its way too small to sub as a stick blender, and it will introduce bubbles in M&P.


----------



## lsg (Mar 10, 2017)

I use one to mix micas and other colorants.


----------



## jakethemouse (Mar 10, 2017)

I use to mix colorants and clays too.  There so cheap and big difference from hand mixing, no more spots on my soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 10, 2017)

Seawolfe said:


> I killed my milk frother - then I got a Badger and its awesome.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kosam (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks to all!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2017)

Badger paint mixers are great and hold up well


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes, they do indeed. ^^^^ I love my Badgers (I have 2). They are awesome for mixing colorants, and also for bringing my soap batter to trace when I make my 8oz test batches that are too small to stick-blend with my regular stick-blender. 


IrishLass


----------

